
Show HN: Chrome extension to block the annoying parts of Stack Overflow - jeffcole
https://github.com/jeffcole/stack-block
======
fiatjaf
Why not just write a usercript for these?
[https://greasyfork.org/en](https://greasyfork.org/en) is there.

I'm getting sad about the state of things where you need so much complication
for an extension that is 3 lines of code.

~~~
brudgers
For me, the development of user scripts for Chrome winds up being about as
much bother as an extension because TamperMonkey stores user scripts in a
database rather than as files and hence editing scripts with 'my favorite text
editor' is so cumbersome. And that's because whether or not the built in
TamperMonkey editor provides a better development environment than Notepad is
a reasonable subject for debate.

On the other hand, for Firefox, user scripts are a much better development
experience because scripts are stored as files.

